# How I am treating sour crop



## Guest (May 13, 2014)

I have a hen with a fighting spirrit who sadly has sour crop I am not a fan of treating sour crop as treatment rarely works. I found an article and have been following the instructions as its new. Their are veried ways in which to treat hens with thrush and this is so far the most effective

Natural Chicken Keeping: Natural Treatments for Sour Crop

My hen has had no food for three days her crop is nearly empty she should recieve her first meal tommorow. She is not in any discomfort just determined to go back her flock.

I have just left her with fresh water to ensure she does not de hydrate and apart from a swollen squishy crop she seems fine she is in no distress if she was despatching her would be the kindest option.


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Let us know how she fairs, hope she gets better!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2014)

Phoenix24 said:


> Let us know how she fairs, hope she gets better!


Good news the crop is almost empty now not much longer to wait I hope as that means three days no food.

In Sour crop the crop must be empty before they recieve any food as food will re fill the crop.

When empty I will give Norma scrambled egg, egg shell and bio yogurt.

Going to try turmeric mix as well.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2014)

This morning the crop is entirely empty no liquid the turmeric has helped fight the infection. 

Norma has shown no sogn of discomfort just wanting to get back to her friends. 

I am feeding her a mix of porrige, turmeric, bio yogurt, and mint and she gets regular changes of fresh plain water. 

She will get some grit with her next meal this afternoon I am keeping meals small.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

Norma is back with her flock she is certainly very pleased and I am pleased to report that her crop has remained normal.

Do not tip you hens the liquid comming up through the beak can cause hens to choke. 

Massage your hens crop to stimulate movement. 

Fast for about 4-5 days providing fresh clean water at all times check twice a day. 

By day 4-5 your hens crop should be entirely empty you can start introducing the turmeric mixture -


At first just a tablespoon of bio yogurt, tea spoon turmeric, tea spoonblack pepper, (pinch of mint, splash olive oil mix well together and let your hen eat by herself 

fed twice that day once in the morning and again in the evening 

following day check your hens crop it should start to feel firm you can add to the mix a table spoon of porrige and repeat the meal times 

repeat the previous days meal and times and then if you continue to feel your hens crop is normal again you can introduce her back to the flock when you feel ready, keep up the turmeric mixture for your hens for about a week or continue as long as you feel required.


----------

